# Current USA Tank Mount Comment



## Apisto70 (Feb 7, 2017)

Looking for comments on people’s experience with Current USA tank mount for Current USA led light system and also my proposed use. I have a 36” satellite pro plus and considering using it on an ADA 60P which is only 24”. Particularly worried that it may look bulky on the small tank since the mounting bracket is quite substantial and the light will overhang 6” on each end of the tank. The bracket is good up to 1” and tank glass will only be 1/4”. Alternative is to sell the 36” and buy a 24” or skip the 60P and get a 36” Mr Aqua 22 (which I can’t find locally in low iron glass). Thanks.


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

get a 22 long, easier to scape and better landscape view. drive out to the states, few fishstores in seattle carry the mr.aqua in stock.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apisto70 (Feb 7, 2017)

Appreciate your view. Can get Mr Aqua in B’ham but may need to go to Seattle as he says not likely to bring in low iron due to shipping. I have 36x18x20 now and can live with only 12” deep but concerned about 12” high. Only gives about 9” for plants to grow.


----------



## jagermelifter (Feb 12, 2015)

if you dont care about brands, id suggest going custom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

